# Airbrush help



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have never airbrushed. And i want to airbrush some laser cut buildings. Can any one tell me how to thin the paint to use in the airbrush? I"m going to use all purpose water based acrylic paints since i have lots of that kind. What should i use to reduce the paint? And what mixture should i use? thanks for any info


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I use distilled water to thin acrylic paint. Thin until it is the consistency of 2% milk.

Here is a good article to read about airbrushing that should answer most of your questions.
https://sites.google.com/site/donsairbrushtips/home


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

yep just thin with water, about 8 parts paint to 1 part water. You'll know it's too thick if it will not spray. 
I also put in a few drops of alcohol or mineral spirits to make it flow a little better.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

What these guys said...

You could also check out a few al mayo videos on youtube.
he has a new "how to" on a weathering class he did, its a 3 part series. He talks alot about a fade down mixture, and the ways he prefers to weather. Al is the man when it comes to weathering. He really inspires alot of people, hes always trying to keep his methods on a budget level since most of us dont have the funds to drop alot of cash on a. 150 dollar airbrush or similar. He is a excellent budget modeler...


----------

